# Meet poor little Kylie (Disturbing pics)



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

This poor little girl was found like this by John, The husband of Diane of Loncoon Maine Coons (the breeder of our pair of Coonies). She was found at his workplace, and could have been like this for a while! Being cat lovers they rushed her to their vets who administered care immedietly. The burns are either fire or chemical, but not sure how she got them. Diane has taken it upon herself to car for the little mite, who looks oriental and is very slight. She's comfortable - as can be - and is on antibiotics and pain relief, plus eye drops. They did think she'd lost her sight, but it is coming back slowly. The vet doesn't think she will re-grow any hair on the badly burn areas. She has no chip, so not sure if a stray or lost.

Diane says:
_Kylie some how found John yesterday,her face is the result of some kind of burn.I have never seen anything like it and wish never to see anything like it again.When I first saw her after we got her to the vets her eyes were fused shut and the vet didn't expect to see any eyes.To day under anaesthetic the burnt skin was removed and her eyes opened,damaged but amazingley she can see something.She also has burns to her neck and chest but after 1 day of antibiotics it looks so much better.All she needs now is some rest, love and care.Had a snap test done which came back negative,no other signs of illness,good appetite and very very affectionate which I find unbelievable after may be some one did this to her._

Another pic, after a couple of days of care:









I feel so sorry for this poor little girl :001_unsure: But she's landed on her feet with Diane and John. I know she'll be loved and cared for. Will keep you informed on her progress.

Ian F.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

OMG how awful! Poor poor cat, How could anyone have done something like this ?? Makes me physically sick. So happy she has found someone to care and love her, so nothing bad ever happens to her again.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_OMG, that poor little cat, she must of been in such pain, that has brought tears to my eyes, thank goodness someone is going to take the time and effort to look after her and get her well, please do keep us updated,sending big hugs to Kylie and her the people caring for her_


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Please do keep us posted on her progress. The poor darling, she must have been in so much pain... Breaks my heart it does


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh


----------



## Charlotte1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh my! I don't even want to think about the pain she's in!! Please keep us updated! I hope she makes a full recovery.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Awful, it must have been so painful. I'm so glad she was found by cat loving people.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, I have tears streaming  Those pics are SO awful- poor, poor little cat. I'm so glad she got the prompt treatment she needed. I'm sending her lots of vibes xXxXx


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

It sounds like she's a fighter. So as long as there are no complications & she continues to recover I'm sure she'll be fine.... Not sure how she'll get along with a house full of Maine Coons when she's fit enough though to meet them though 

Ian F.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I see some horrible cruelty on here but this actually made me gasp, I hate to think what I would do to the person who did this to her if I got the chance


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Poor Kylie she must have suffered so much,hope she recovers well.


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> I see some horrible cruelty on here but this actually made me gasp, I hate to think what I would do to the person who did this to her if I got the chance


Yep. All I'd need is for them to be tied to a chair, a large desert spoon and a bucket of soapy frogs.... Oh and some petrol of course.

Ian F.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> I see some horrible cruelty on here but this actually made me gasp, I hate to think what I would do to the person who did this to her if I got the chance


I think there would be a bl**dy long queue


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

How utterly heartbreaking. I'm so glad that she found the right people to care for her, though. Please do keep us all posted. I hope she makes a speedy recovery and blossoms with lots of love around her.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

this is cruelty beyond belief, poor kylie.
im so glad she has found somebody to care for her.
cant post what i would do to the people who done this to her but we are all thinking the same idea.
big big hugs to kylie and hope she makes a full recovery. poor little girl.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

This is heartbreaking   i just cannot understand people  poor poor baby , big kiss to her xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

The poor, poor girl 
I hope she makes a good recovery - it sounds as if she is having the best care possible :thumbup1: and so wonderful that she found someone who would make sure that she is treated properly.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

In tears for the poor sweet soul, thank goodness she was found. Hope she is feeling better soon. What I would do the scum that did this to her


----------



## Britishshorthairbabies (Sep 12, 2012)

I saw the first pic and cannot bring myself to read it. All I cam say is there something seriously wrong with a person who can inflict such cruelty to an animal.  There's a link between animal abuse and serial killers.

Abuse Connection - The Link Between Animal Cruelty and Interpersonal Violence | Pet-Abuse.Com Animal Cruelty Database

On a lighter note,,, I hope Kylie makes a full recovery xxxxx for her


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

OMG! the poor thing  i'm so glad that she was found and able to be treated. hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

And she is still being affectionate.... I am very upset. I'm glad she is being cared.


----------



## CAPA7 (Jun 23, 2012)

My GOD. What human being could POSSIBLY be capable of doing such a thing to another living creature? This is so disgusting, do these people have no conscience at all?


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

just horific  i dont know what to say except that i am so happy she has found someone who will look after and i hope she keeps fighting


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Poor little girl. I hope she recovers quickly and isn't in too much pain. Lots of gentle cuddles to Kylie. You are beautiful xx


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Poor poor baby  is it just me or does any one else want to give her lots of gentle little kisses??


----------



## bobby7 (Sep 10, 2011)

There are no words to describe the shock and horror at seeing these photos. Sending much love and very gentle hugs to her aswell as a huge thankyou to those looking after her.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

One of those that make you take a deep breath before you read on... Poor girl.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Im so glad this special little girl has found someone to protect and take proper care of her. I hope this story and photo is run in the local paper - it might bring witnesses forward or even her owners.

Right now, Im feeling ashamed to be part of the human race.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Words fail me to describe how disgusted I am at the sight of these injuries. May the person who did this suffer similar burns on his or her own face and chest......

Poor Kylie, thank goodness she is being cared for so well now. 
Speedy recovery. little angel.......


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh my lord I actually gasped when I saw her poor little face  how could anybody do that  no words!!! Not typable anyway


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

OMG, my heart breaks for this poor baby, I expected something horrible from your warning, but never something like this. I'm in tears as I cannot comprehend how someone could do this to any animal, may they rot in hell for all eternity. I hope she makes a good recovery, please keep us posted. Get better soon Kylie xx


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

I have no words. Truly awful. Please do update. So glad this cat is now in good hands but totally heartbreaking. X


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Owwwwww that looks so painful  How can someone inflict such pain and suffering on a defenceless cat.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I hope her wounds in and out will soon heal.
What this poor girl went through we will never fully know.
Words fail me that somebody could do such a wicked thing.
I just hope that karma will get who ever has done this.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

There are some evil and very disturbed people out there,this poor little cat, i hope she recovers well
I wish everyone would get their cats chipped,the owners would be horrified to know what has happened to her, hugs and kisses for her x


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh my
That is horrible!!!!!! Her poor face looks so sore and it must have been killing her before she was found
I hope she makes a speedy recovery and that the person who did this to her knows whats coming for them next


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Have already replied once but am back again. Would be so grateful for updates. Like everyone else who has posted, my heart is breaking for this little cat. Like many on the forum, I took in a cat who wasn't being looked after...but this is so so terrible and sad. Xxx


----------



## jcubie (Jul 6, 2012)

Jesus that is horrible... I can't wait to see her happy with a full recovery


----------



## jcubie (Jul 6, 2012)

If I ever saw anyone doing anything to any animal there's no way they'd end up better than what they'd have been doing to the animal! Some people are sick and with any luck will get what's coming to them (a good kicking)


----------



## Henri (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't understand how anyone could either hurt a cat, or stand by while one is in pain. It genuinely makes*no sense to me. Poor thing.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I can't get this poor baby out of my mind!!!!! :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## zippie161 (Jan 21, 2012)

No words. %$£&^*"~#@{!!!!
Poor Kylie, hope you make a speedy recovery x


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

As others have posted - I gasped when I saw the photo.
I have never seen anything like that and cant understand why some "humans"-(though they dont even deserve to be called that) could do that
I worked as a volunteer for a small rescue for 10 yrs and this is the worst I have seen

Im sitting here with my 2 catsaged 15 and 7(we lost our 3rd cat in May) and the thought of them being treated like this just makes me feel so sick .
All 3 cats were Rescue cats-from the Rescue I worked for and the love they have given us FAR outweighs what I have given them
Hope this poor soul can recover from the trauma she has suffered 
What I would like to do to whoever inflicted this on her has already been said by previous posters
God bless everyone who has helped her
Maureen


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

That poor poor baby. I cannot bear to think of the pain she must have been in but am so glad she is in safe hands now and being loved and cared for. Please do keep us updated regularly as to her progress. Meanwhile I have to say I curse those who did such a cruel thing to her.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

Missed this. So shocked. So shocked


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Poor little girl. Sounds like she was found by the right people though. Hoping for a quick recovery for the poor little thing. 

Looking forward to your updates to see her improving.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Poor Kylie   I hope she makes a quick recovery. Please keep us updated on her progress. I'm pleased she has found a loving caring home and getting the medical treatment she deserves, bless her xx

As for the scum that did this  again, words fail me


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

I feel heartbroken for this poor girl, how can anyone be as evil and barbaric as this to inflict such horrific pain on such an innocent animal?
I do hope she makes a full recovery and I am pleased she has found someone to love and who will love her in return. The pain she must have been in before she was found must have been horrendous. 
It makes me feel ashamed to be human. whoever did this should be slowly tortured and left to die an agonising death.
Please do keep us updated on little Kylie.


----------



## witchyone (Dec 16, 2011)

Absolutely shocking that someone could inflict such pain on an innocent animal. I despair of the human race.

Hope she gets well soon and glad she is in safe hands now.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Any updates on little Kylie??


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Poor poor baby. Words just fail me, how could someone do that. Thank goodness she has found people to care for her. I hope she makes a good recovery


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

Bit of an update on little Kylie....

She's feeling much better, and is grooming herself and purring away for Diane. Will be on pain meds for while yet, but hopefully the burns were not as deep as first though and little or no scar tissue will form. Which means her fur 'should' grow back.... Not so sure about her eyesight as yet, but it's still early days for her. Back to the vets for a follow up on Wednesday I think.










Ian F.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm so glad she's continuing to recover. I can only imagine how sore that must be, poor little thing. I hope her eyesight is restored xX


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

so glad that she's feeling better  Good to hear that she may get her fur back. Hoping for good news about her eyes as well x


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Just seen this thread, poor poor thing, so glad she is feeling better xXx


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for the update.

Just wanted to send her lots of "get well soon" wishes from my 2-Rigsby ,15 and little Ollie ,7,

Thank you to everyone who has helped Kylie .
Maureen


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I haven't commented till now because every time I read the thread, and see the piccies, I just fill up with tears and anger and can't type because my words would have seen me banned.

Please let the gorgeous Kylie know that everyone at Moggy Towers is sending her get well soon vibes and we think that she looks totally adorable despite her awful wounds.

Thank you for the updates Ian and please keep them coming. 

xxxx


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh my, poor puss that's shocking...get well soon dearest Kylie x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so glad she is feeling better. Just hope and pray that she will get her eye sight back.
Sending her lots of positive vibes, love and cuddles. xx
Also to the kind people that are looking after her.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Devastating, I literally saw the first pic and began crying. Good to see she is recovering though and is in very very good hands.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

She is looking very cute now and much more comfortable, I hope she continues to improve and get better, bless her xxxx


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (May 25, 2012)

good god, people are vile, how can they do it :nonod:

lots of gentle kisses and vibes for her, what a fighter xxxx


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Pleased to hear Kylie is feeling much more comfortable, I hope she continues to go from strength to strength and hope her fur grows back too.

Sending all my love to Kylie and a big cyber hug.


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

I know you warned in the title of your thread but i really wasnt prepared for the shock i got when i saw the poor mite, i dont know how i missed the thread in the beginning and am so relieved to hear that she is a liitle more comfortable and hope that she continues to improve,thank goodness for your friends


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

I must point out that we don't know if her injuries were caused deliberately, or by accident, and have no evidence either way. Cats are renown for sticking their heads (and other bits) into places they shouldn't after all. But it does look like a burning liquid caused the injuries. So if you ask me, some lowlife has poured petrol or oil on her 'for a laugh' I just hope they mananged to badly burn their own hands as the same time 

Ian F.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you for the update Ian. 

So pleased to hear that Kylie is feeling a little more comfortable, bless her. I am so happy she found you, and you have taken her in -- she has a good chance of recovering with such caring compassionate people as you & Diane. 

Please keep us updated with Kylie's progress. Thanks.


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

Little update. The scabs are forming well, with no sign of infection thankfully, and she doesn't seem to be scratching them too much. Good news is that the new skin seems to be good, so hopefully a lot of fur will grow back. Hopefully with time - and daily eyedrops -her eyesight will improve. It does look like her cornea's are better & it's not slowing her down much  She's not been introduced to the rest of the gang (Diane has about 12 Maine Coons) so will need to be much more improved.

Diane says:

She's looking so much better,come Wednesday think she'll look like a different cat.Also think we've finally filled her as she's leaving food ! Shes had a few visitors to see her and she really isn't shy of people,hoping she's the same with cats but will give her more time,going to ask about vaccinations on Wednesday too. She is used to people and is very happy to have human company, so I have to think that some one did lover her at some point. You get a feeling with people, only had a bad feeling once about letting a kitten go and I was right, so I think I would have to trust the gut feeling about letting her go but yes it would be hard. I want the best for her.

Recent pic from tuesday. Looking much improved.










Ian F.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you Ian. 

Great to see her eyes looking so improved - here's hoping they continue to do so and her sight is properly restored. The rest of her face is so much better too.

If this little lass had landed outside Moggy Towers, there is no way I'd have been able to let her leave after what she has been through.


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes I have to agree with MB, there is no way I could leave her in that condition even if I was out of pocket


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

That's looking SO much better, fingers crossed she continues to improve, It's also so lovely to hear she is interacting well with people and hasn't lost her trust after all she's been through :001_smile::001_smile:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

She is looking great, she is healing so well, the fur is already coming back in places and her eyes look better than I dared hope.
She is a real little fighter!!!

Hurray for Kylie and Diane!!!!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow - she is looking a lot better, you are doing a great job. And it is really good that she still likes people after everything she must have gone through.


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

Diane is a member on here (Marcel), although I don't think she visits very often. I'll give her a nudge and see if she can post directly to keep us all up to date......

Ian F.


----------



## Charlotte1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

It's great to hear and see how well she's healing  I just hope her eyesight is ok!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I was reluctant to click on this as not very good with disturbing pictures....and omg what a shock to see poor little Kylie 

I just CANNOT understand what makes people be so evil!! - Oh how I would love to get my hands on these type of lowlife scumbags I would knock the **** out of them!!!

Im so glad she found an angel and is now being looked after - amazing how well she is healing!:thumbsup: keep up the good work and and keep us updated xx


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

OMG. :sad: Bless you for helping this poor kitty.


----------



## Marcel (May 25, 2009)

Hi,Ian asked if I could take a look at the forum,warned me I would need tissues,he was right,thank you all so much for the good wishes coming Kylies way and kind words,I have a huge lump in my throat and tears in my eyes,I know you would have all done the same for her.I want to believe so much this was a horrible accident,don't want to think someone could be so evil.
Been back to the vets this morning and my vet is over joyed at how well she doing,no other treatment needed yet,have to carry on with the eye drops and cream.Kylie is in a room alone at the moment,she knows there are other cats in the house because when I'm with her theres at least one comes shouting at the door ! she likes me to sit and look out of the window with her,shes not a lap cat but we have lots of head bumps ( I know !) and purrs.She really is a little brave star.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Shes a star, and you're an angel :yesnod:

I am so glad shes on the mend, poor baby.

Will you be keeping her or looking for a forever home for her?


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

She is beautiful. I hope she continues to improve and that she isn't in too much pain xx


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

wow she looks so much better already. I can't believe the improvement. How could anyone do that to any animal!!!

It just makes me sick and then mad as hell


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

I couldn't even finish reading it all just too upsetting, poor thing hope she recovers ok


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm glad to see that Kyle is improving and that the vet is pleased with her progress , thank you for taking the time to keep us up to date


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i somehow haven't seen this until now and i am absolutely speechless and heartbroken for this little girl. she must have suffered so much - it's unbearable to think about it. thank god she found you to care for her. she is looking so much better now but obviously still has a long way to go. i had two cats burnt with acid on their faces within two days of each other. i thought their burns were bad but these are horrific. i truly hope the scum he did this (if that is whathappened) rots in hell. 
get well soon kylie - you are such a beautiful brave girl.


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

I keep coming back to this thread - although it has made me cry. I really want this brave girl to fully recover. Can't believe the progress pictures. Are you going to keep her or look for another home? So pleased she is in such good hands. As many people have said, any reports would be really welcome. K xxx psgive her a big stroke from me!


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

Marcel said:


> Hi,Ian asked if I could take a look at the forum,warned me I would need tissues,he was right,thank you all so much for the good wishes coming Kylies way and kind words,I have a huge lump in my throat and tears in my eyes,I know you would have all done the same for her.I want to believe so much this was a horrible accident,don't want to think someone could be so evil.
> Been back to the vets this morning and my vet is over joyed at how well she doing,no other treatment needed yet,have to carry on with the eye drops and cream.Kylie is in a room alone at the moment,she knows there are other cats in the house because when I'm with her theres at least one comes shouting at the door ! she likes me to sit and look out of the window with her,shes not a lap cat but we have lots of head bumps ( I know !) and purrs.She really is a little brave star.


Thanks for the update Diane. Really looking forward to meeting her. I should think she'll be running around with the rest of your gang by then though  The more I look at her, the less orinetal she looks. Tabby Moggy maybe? Love her little black lips & she looks to have almost the exact coat as our old Tabitha (over the bridge back in 1995)

Ian.


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Glad to hear she's on the mend


----------



## Marcel (May 25, 2009)

MCWillow said:


> Shes a star, and you're an angel :yesnod:
> 
> I am so glad shes on the mend, poor baby.
> 
> Will you be keeping her or looking for a forever home for her?


It will be down to Kylie and if she can live in a house full of Maine Coons,I have a few more than 12 Ian.


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

Lol. What's the official count to become a 'mad cat lady' ? You must be nearly there Di 

Ian.


----------



## Marcel (May 25, 2009)

I think I'm well passed mad cat lady ! Kylie makes 23 and kittens due in the next few days.I'm running out of rooms,Kylie is in my kitten room,kittens do usually stay in our bedroom for the first month,thinking of converting the garage next !


----------



## Marcel (May 25, 2009)

I think she is probably an Oriental cross,I have found pictures of Orientals with the classic tabby markings.


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

Fresh in from Diane. Can't believe how well she's coming on! Look at all that new fur coming through, and her eyes look much clearer. Wonderfull job Diane :thumbsup:

I've included an original pic to show how well she's doing :scared:




























Ian F.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

She is healing so well!!!
She will be as good as new in a week's time.

She must be part oriental,and it makes me very suspicious...
BYB? Oops litter? This one couldn't pass for a pure-bred oriental?

Poor little girl.
Thank goodness she found John and Diane


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Even though I knew what to expect with the 'before' picture, it STILL makes my stomach turn with horror at the pain the poor little thing must have been in. 

It is so wonderful to see how well she is progressing and Diane is a saint in my book for caring enough to help her. 

Does she realise that we now need pictures on a daily basis......????  We need our Kylie fix - you know what us addicts are like. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I tried not to look at the 'before' pic, as it makes me physically sick.
You can almost_ feel _the pain the poor girl must have been in.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow!

I can't believe the difference in her - her eyes look so much clearer already.

She is a little star who found her guardian angels.


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

I'll echo what others have said.
She's coming on very well.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have avoided reading this thread and now I wish I had. The pics are horrible, how the little ones suffer without being able to express themselves. I have to say that people like you that take on the almost impossible are what we need more off. Please keep us imformed. You must be a lovely person.


----------



## zippie161 (Jan 21, 2012)

Just amazing. she's looking sooo much better


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

it's fantastic to see kylie doing so well. she is such a gorgeous girl and will love you forever for what you have done for her. we are supposed to be a nation of animal lovers - the scum that did this do not deserve to be here. ship them all off to an island somewhere and blow them all up it would make for a much better world


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

Quick update. Little kylie is making great improvements. Diane is a little busy at the mo as one of her pregnant queens (Carrie) has just had to have an emergency section a couple of weeks early, and is now the proud mum of 6 kittens. Of course it all happened in the early hours so emergency vet etc. Plus Diane had to hand feed the kits as Carrie was out of it for a while.

Carrie's last litter can be seen here: CARRIES KITTENS - LONCOON MAINE COONS

Be back with updates and a new pic of Kylie soon.

Ian F.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow, I've only just seen the latest picture update and can't believe how well she's doing! What a strong little lady :001_wub: Well done to all of those involved in little Kylie's care


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Brilliant to see how she is coming along :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

I am really amazed at how well she is healing, i really didnt expect to see such a huge improvement :thumbup:


----------



## LucyLastic88 (Apr 25, 2012)

Unbelievable improvement, over the moon for the little mite. Give her an extra special hug from me, please.


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow that's a massive improvement!!! Well done Diane!!!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Only just plucked up the nerve to open this thread  I'm so pleased to hear she is doing so well  x


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

I am so pleased to see how well little Kylie is doing now, what a brave little girl she is. 
Well done Diane for caring for her so much, I am so pleased she found you, she looks so much better, will she be an indoor cat from now on? I guess she would be too afraid to go out again now. People who do such a thing to innocent animals need shooting. They are Evil beyond Evil. There's no word to describe them is there?
Big hugz to Kylie, thinking of you always x


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I dont agree - shooting would be too kind I would prefer who ever did this to be tortured for several hours very slowly..................
So please Kylie is looking so well, hope her mental scars are healing as quickly.


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

New picture from Diane as of yesterday. Looking much improved.... Still a long way to go though :001_unsure:

Just got back from vets,no more treatment needed at the moment,to carry on doing what I'm doing,take her back next week.Vet doesn't want to start any vaccinations yet,wants to let her recover from this first,she said they may be able to shave some coat to see if theres a scar from spaying,other than that its all looking good.


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum (Sep 10, 2012)

Wow what an incredible transformation. 

I feel absolutely SICK thinking of the pain and suffering the poor little thing had been going through before being found by such incredible people. I can't help but think of all the horrific cruelty going on right now in the world...now I want to be sick again! 

This is why I can't bare to let my two out. When we lived in the countryside I had no worries...but now we're in the suburbs I'm terrified of all the evil out there...


----------



## Marcel (May 25, 2009)

sharonbee said:


> I am so pleased to see how well little Kylie is doing now, what a brave little girl she is.
> Well done Diane for caring for her so much, I am so pleased she found you, she looks so much better, will she be an indoor cat from now on? I guess she would be too afraid to go out again now. People who do such a thing to innocent animals need shooting. They are Evil beyond Evil. There's no word to describe them is there?
> Big hugz to Kylie, thinking of you always x


Well I think I class my cats as indoor cats but they have quite a big outdoor cat run so I like to think they have the best of both worlds,so if she stays there will be no chance of anyone hurting her again and if she won't settle with my lot and I have to find her a new home you can be sure I'm going to be very picky !


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

just amazing, what amazing people they are. 

absoloutly heartbreaking to think anybody would do this to a cat or leave a cat in such a poor state , thank god they took her in 

hope she continues to do well , sadly i think this cat is one off the *lucky* ones every day i think off all the poor animals that are not found :001_unsure: x


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

Marcel said:


> Well I think I class my cats as indoor cats but they have quite a big outdoor cat run so I like to think they have the best of both worlds,so if she stays there will be no chance of anyone hurting her again and if she won't settle with my lot and I have to find her a new home you can be sure I'm going to be very picky !


Lol. Your outdoor enclosure can be seen from space Diane. John should setup a business doing them for other people 

Ian.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

She is looking so well!! Are her eyes damaged? They look so much clearer now.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Marcel said:


> Well I think I class my cats as indoor cats but they have quite a big outdoor cat run so I like to think they have the best of both worlds,so if she stays there will be no chance of anyone hurting her again and if she won't settle with my lot and I have to find her a new home you can be sure I'm going to be very picky !


I really hope she settles with you and yours Diane because then we would all know that she is absolutely safe.

How are her eyes coming along? They look so much better in your latest photograph.

Hugs to Kylie for being SO damn cute and hugs to you for being SO damn kind. 

xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have been away for a week but the first thing I wanted to do when I came back was come on here to see how Kylie is.
I am so glad to see that she has made a remarkable improvement. Her eyes are looking better too.
I must say she has beautiful ears:001_wub:
I can't look at her first photos without tears flowing. The pain she must have gone through must have been awful.
The care and love that you are giving to Kylie is so heart warming.
I hope good things will come to you in the future. 
Cuddles to Kylie and Glad to here that you are feeling better xx


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

She looks soooo much better!!

It is heartbreaking the things that get done to cats - a local animal charity round here recently took in a little kitten whose ears had been cut off with scissors and they'd scalped her!! Sadly, she wasn't as lucky as Kylie and didn't make it!!

I don't understand how anyone could do something like that to an animal especially as they must scream in agony - although I could probably do it to the evil perpetrators, screams or not!!

So pleased it is going well for Kylie, testament to the kindness and love she has been shown!!!


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

I did try to read this post when it was initially posted - i couldnt as it upset me so so much

Thank you for being a guardian angel to this little one and caring for her 

Paws crossed she goes from strength to strength for you

Thank you xxx


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

So pleased that Kylie is doing well. xx


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow!!! I haven't dared open this thread again since I saw it when it was first posted! What a remarkable little thing she is and what an amazing recovery! :001_smile:


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

Latest pic of little Kylie 










Looks like the majority of her facial fur is going to grow back, and her eyes are looking much improved. Also, it looks like she's going to be the star she deserves to be. Diane has just had the local newspaper in to do a story on her, and it could also make the national papers anyday soon! She's also out and about with all Di's other cats and dogs and is not at all bothered, bless her. Hopefully Diane will chip in with some more info........

Ian F.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow she looks so good there! Well done all on nursing this girl back to health.


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow amazing!!! Bless you all for nursing this lady back to the condition she's in today


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Well done, She looks 100% better than the state she was in. So Happy for this Lady.  May she have a long and happy life from now on.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

she is looking so good now  She is one lucky girl


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Somehow I have missed this thread until now. One lucky puss being found and cared for like this. Poor girl to have gone through such pain!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow she looks so much better! so glad to hear she is settling in  brilliant news!


----------



## LucyLastic88 (Apr 25, 2012)

Superb update and picture. Incredible improvement. Made my day!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh wow!!!!!! What a HUGE improvement. She is looking really good now.

Well done Diane for your continued care and hard work on little Kylie - she owes you everything and I am sure your rewards are coming thick & fast in the the shape of love and affection.

Delighted to read that she has settled in with the rest of your household - can we assume from this that she has now become a permanent resident? 

Do let us know how the story unfolds via the media - it would be good to see what kind of reaction this invokes within the general public.


----------



## Browny87 (Nov 7, 2012)

Wow she looks so good! can't believe anyone would do that to a cat but she looks brill now and she even looks really happy which is amazing!

Well done to Diane who cared and nursed her back to health!


----------



## zippie161 (Jan 21, 2012)

My goodness she looks sooo much better! Amazing, well done Diane!


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Great to see her doing so well


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for keeping us updated. You have done a fantastic job: I can hardly believe it is the same kitty. Bless you for your kindness and her for her courage.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Amazing improvement--just look at that sweet little face! Now you can see her personality shining through, instead of just the pain. 

Diane, *you* are a star! Bless you for nursing her back to health so completely.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Thrilled to bits to see Kylie's progress! 

Bless you Diane for all your loving care of this sweet cat. 

So glad to hear she has settled in with your tribe!


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

She looks fab!! Well done Diane!!


----------



## Marcel (May 25, 2009)

Kylie is just one beautiful cat,she just accepted help and love from the moment we opened the box at the vets,never seemed to think for a second there could be more hurt on it's way,she's so trusting.She has the full run of the house now,there was a little hissing the first day or so but she wasn't at all bothered,she seems more curious of the dogs than bothered,she's not been out side yet,she follows John around like a little dog follows it's master.Looks like she's home.I am concerned that someone will come for her once the papers are seen,I really don't want her back in place where she's not safe.Thank you all for your very kind words and wishes for Kylie.


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow, what a beautiful little girl and what a fantastic job you have done. Such a transformation, so many would not have given her this chance, but it looks like it was so worth it. She deserves endless love and hugs now and by the look of it, that's just what she is getting. Well done to you for giving her a new start in her life may you have many years together.


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

Lol. Today's news is that little Kylie started calling last night  Must be feeling much better! So that clears up wether she's been Spayed or not then!

It has made Diane's life interesting though, as she has a couple of intact Maine Coon boys in the house:drool:

Ian F.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Well done Diane, she looks a million times better, I never thought she would pull through, there must be someone up there looking down on her, she's a little miracle.


----------



## seraphinious (Jun 18, 2012)

Ok so the last picture made me cry at how well she's recovered. Thank you Diane & John for caring and opening your home.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow it's so nice to see her fur growing back. Her eyes are so much better. she really is quite a beauty.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow what an improvement    bless you for taking care of this poor girl xxx


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow look at all that fur now!
Is she still very sore?


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, Kylie made it into a couple of papers! Great pics, and Kylie looks like she's enjoying herself too :laugh:



















Ian F.


----------



## LucyLastic88 (Apr 25, 2012)

Fantastic! I hope this leads to tracking the culprits down.


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

What a Fantastic ending to this Sick horrible event. I hope Kylie will have a long loving forever home and the best pampering a kitty could ever get in its life. I hope she forgets the terrible things done to her and has no mental scars. 

As for the sick Ba$$$rds who did this I hope they can see the pics now and be ashamed for their actions. I know what I would do to these sick morons, Make an example to deter this behavior. 

Keep us updated of the Brave Kylie.  and well done to you Cyberfyn. It cant be said enough.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

I've avoided this thread for the most part because it shocked, saddened and sickened me to think that someone could do this to a defenseless cat! Her injuries were truly shocking and must have been agony!!

I am so pleased that she has had the love, care, devotion and strength to pull through this awful trauma.

Well done Cyberfyn and her hubby (who found poor Kylie in the first place) for nursing her back to health. She looks beautiful.


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Iheartcats said:


> I've avoided this thread for the most part because it shocked, saddened and sickened me to think that someone could do this to a defenseless cat! Her injuries were truly shocking and must have been agony!!
> 
> I am so pleased that she has had the love, care, devotion and strength to pull through this awful trauma.
> 
> Well done Cyberfyn and her hubby (who found poor Kylie in the first place) for nursing her back to health. She looks beautiful.


Yes I too try to avoid reading about abuse and neglect to our animals, it saddens me and puts a downer on things. But it has to be in the public eye so to speak and made aware. Its the only way we can stop cruelty to Animals of all kind.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so glad she is looking and feeling better.
Words fail me as to how a human being can do such cruel things.
Well done to Diane and John for giving her such loving care.
I hope you will be repaid through out your lives with good Health and Happiness. xx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

I hope karma hits any evil thug that was involved with hurting her.

She is now safe and loved and hopefully all her troubles are behind her thanks to your kindness.

Kylie - your in safe hands now and on the road to recovery xxx

I can only echo jill's last paragraph xxx


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

People describe whoever do these things as "animals" but thats unfair, no animal would set out to torture another


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

Latest pic with her new coonie buddy Bodmin (as in the beast of) She's continuing to recover so well. I personally think that a FULL recovery is on the cards for her. Which is quite amazing looking at the state she was in. I dread to think what would have happened to her if John hadn't found her 










Ian F.


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow what an improvement. Such a beauty. Well done to all involved with this gorgeous girl :001_wub: :001_wub: xx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Glad to hear she'll probably make a full recovery.  she looks so small next to Bodmin


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Glad she is recovering very well. Fingers crossed that she will make a full recovery.
Nice to see she's got a Big friend to guard her:001_wub:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Not seen this thread until now, what a horrific first photo! She's looking so much better now.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Just to change the subject slightly, can you find out what skin cream Diane uses as the article says she's 50 and her pic shows she's looks blinking fabulous!!!


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Wow, she looks so good, an amazing recovery. It makes me very upset to think about what she has gone through and she looks like such a friendly little poppet.


----------



## Marcel (May 25, 2009)

Chiantina said:


> Just to change the subject slightly, can you find out what skin cream Diane uses as the article says she's 50 and her pic shows she's looks blinking fabulous!!!


Thank you,you are so very kind


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Amazing.


----------



## Tracy Lou (Jun 15, 2011)

So pleased to see she has come so far and is doing so well.  
Is Bodmin (like the name ) her new bodygaurd cos it looks like those two are friends for life.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Kylie is looking so much better well done John and Diane. She looks very happy with Bodmin too.

Viv xx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

glad to see her looking so good!


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

Tracy Lou said:


> So pleased to see she has come so far and is doing so well.
> Is Bodmin (like the name ) her new bodygaurd cos it looks like those two are friends for life.


Lol. Diane is a Maine Coon breeder (Loncoon Maine Coons) and has over twenty coonies in the family at the mo... Including some new kittens! She has a lovely big home and a massive outdoor enclosure built by John. So Kylie has loads of new friends to play with in a brilliant, safe environment. And coonies make new friends so well. That little girl has landed on her feet for sure :smile5:

Here's another pic taken by diane of Bodmin with Marcel. Honey, in the middle lives with us now. Part of the enclosure can be seen behind the terrible trio!










Ian F.


----------



## zippie161 (Jan 21, 2012)

What a brilliant photo!! Oh it sounds Kylie will have a fab time  Are there any more pics of the enclosure?


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

She looks great and almost back to normal. She was so lucky to be found by someone who cared. Hope something awful befalls the perpetrators.


----------



## Marcel (May 25, 2009)

zippie161 said:


> What a brilliant photo!! Oh it sounds Kylie will have a fab time  Are there any more pics of the enclosure?


Am I allowed to put my web site ? anyway will try

LONCOON MAINE COONS I don't tend to take photos of just the pen but there are lots of photos of my cats in the run.Kylie uses the cat flap so she now comes and goes as she wants,she was out watching the doves this morning with the rest,we also have 4 hens which shes not seen up close yet !


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi Di. Lol. I bet the Chickens are bigger than Kylie! and I don't see why you shouldn't put your website up. It does show some beautiful coonies (I'm biased of course)

Found this picture of a section of your enclosure. I'm sure there's more of it round the corner isn't there if I remember correctly.










Ian F.


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow what an improvement!!! Lots of Love and care been given by Di boviously  Glad she's doing so well and has lots of big brother and sister coonies to watch out for her.


----------



## LucyLastic88 (Apr 25, 2012)

Cyberfyn said:


> Hi Di. Lol. I bet the Chickens are bigger than Kylie! and I don't see why you shouldn't put your website up. It does show some beautiful coonies (I'm biased of course)
> 
> Found this picture of a section of your enclosure. I'm sure there's more of it round the corner isn't there if I remember correctly.
> 
> ...


Love the cat run. Seeing the dog made me laugh


----------



## Anth (Nov 16, 2012)

It's nice to know there are people like you in this world people that care . 

Who ever done that to kylie I hope they burn in hell. 
People that commit animal cruelty and caught should have a very hefty sentence a straight to jail card . 

Please keep us updated on progress .

Best wishes to you both.


----------



## zippie161 (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow what a gorgeous run that it! love it


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

Latest update. Check out all that new fur :blush: Have a look at the page one pics to see the massive improvement.










Ian F.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

wow- looks like she will make a full recovery then! Fantastic. And she's a beauty too.


----------



## LittleOwl (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh bless her! She is looking so much better, gorgeous girl :smile5:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

OH WOW!!!!!!!!!!!

How fantastic does she look!!!!!! :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

To repeat what I & so many others have already said many times over:

"Diane & John - you are both angels for what you have achieved with Kylie through your wonderful care and love for her. Thank you. I hope many rewards and blessings come your way for your kindness."


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

wow, what an amazing recovery, bless her shes beautiful.
good for you.
michelle x


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> OH WOW!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How fantastic does she look!!!!!! :001_tt1: :001_tt1:
> 
> ...


Couldn't put it better myself!! Ditto!!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow can't believe it's the same cat. She's beautiful and what fantastic people Diane and John are for taking this beautiful girl in and making her better.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Kylie's story is heartbreakng, and more aptly, inspirational!

What a magnificent cat she is, to have not only survived, but recovered from her horrendous trauma. Not to mention the awe I have for all of those involved in her care. You are all simply wonderful! x


----------



## yankeedo (Nov 3, 2012)

Awww...bless her. And BLESS YOU - what a wonderful thing you've done for Kylie. It makes my heart fill with happiness when I read stories like this. Thank you for helping her with another chance to have a wonderful life x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Absolutley amazing!! :001_tt1: such a fab job by Diane and her husband  just brilliant  xx


----------



## LucyLastic88 (Apr 25, 2012)

Unbelievable! Absolutely fantastic!

How's her sight, Cyberfyn, is it ok?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

LucyLastic88 said:


> > How's her sight, Cyberfyn, is it ok?
> 
> 
> I was also wondering this, as the irises still look quite cloudy......
> ...


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Such a happy ending!!


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

urgh.


I know you put a warning in the title but it didnt really prepare me for that.. I saw the first photo and then skipped past the post not wanting to see more.. but i've forced myself to look and read it.

Not much to say really, just makes me feel sick and mad. 

So glad that everythings turned out ok tho, i just hope i can get that image out of my head.


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

chillminx said:


> LucyLastic88 said:
> 
> 
> > I was also wondering this, as the irises still look quite cloudy......
> ...


----------



## Marcel (May 25, 2009)

Cyberfyn said:


> chillminx said:
> 
> 
> > We'll, she's getting around with no problems at all. And looking at the vast improvement in her eyes in just a few weeks, I'm hopefull of a near full recovery for her. Diane says she's spending more time outside (in the cat run) and is taking an interest in the garden birds on the other side of the fence
> ...


----------



## Marcel (May 25, 2009)

Cyberfyn said:


> Hi Di. Lol. I bet the Chickens are bigger than Kylie! and I don't see why you shouldn't put your website up. It does show some beautiful coonies (I'm biased of course)
> 
> Found this picture of a section of your enclosure. I'm sure there's more of it round the corner isn't there if I remember correctly.
> 
> ...


 Hi Ian,yes to the left the run is about twice this size and has 2 wooden houses/sheds and a couple of wooden kennels,they don't use inside of the kennels just the roofs to sun on,kennels are for dogs ! silly me.


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok peeps, this will be the last update on Kylie. She's pretty much fully recovered from her injuries and has made herself fully at home with Diane and the gang. She might have had a horrible start to her life, but she only has comfort and love to come now. :001_wub:

Latest pic........









Ian F.


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum (Sep 10, 2012)

absolutely remarkable. She is STUNNING! :001_wub:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh wow - you wouldn't know to look at her! SHe is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

WOW what a transformation! :001_wub:


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Wow... such a beautiful girl!!

You really wouldn't know anything happened to her!

All she deserves is love and happiness now xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh my - doesn't she look gorgeous :001_wub: Well done to all who have been involved in her rescue and care


----------



## Emmeow (Mar 1, 2012)

She's looking amazing, so glad she's fully recovered


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow, she looks great :001_wub:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww she looks amazing! so happy for her - such a brilliant ending welldone to all xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

She is looking wonderful!:001_wub: I am so glad she was rescued and has made such a brilliant recovery. Well done Diane! 

I wish sweet Kylie a long and happy life!

Thank you for all the updates Ian.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Wow. Just - wow! What a little stunner! Can hardly believe it's the same cat - she's got the heart of a lion, alright! 

Thanks for all the updates - it's been such a heart rending, but satisfying, journey to follow


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for the updates.

She has made a fantastic recovery.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm filling up here! :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Now _that_ is a transformation. I'm so glad that this wee girl has been given the time and patience to have such a great happy ending.

Well done to all those involved in turning this puss's life round she really is a stunner :001_tt1:


----------



## Jazzy Belle (Jan 13, 2013)

What an amazing ending to such a horrific story. Kylie is so beautiful! Well done to everyone involved


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> I'm filling up here! :crying::crying::crying:


Me too!! She looks fabulous and derserves nothing but Dreamies and cuddles - as do those who worked so hard to rescue her although they are free to replace Dreamies with wine if they wish!!!!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Just wow..iv just skipped from first pic to the latest pic and what a difference,she doesnt look ori now does she!That really was horrific.


----------



## zippie161 (Jan 21, 2012)

Just fantastic  what a gorgeous girl she is :001_wub:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

how fantastic that she has survived this horrendous ordeal, but to come out of it looking like she does is a miracle. you would never know anything had happened to her. well done to all who helped and cared for her. you all did a brilliant job - i'm sure Kylie has shown her appreciation with all those gorgeous cuddles that cats give xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you Ian for the latest update on Kylie.
What a transformation!! She looks very well and Happy.
I hope she will live a long and Happy life in her now for ever home.

Well done to all who helped her heal from the inside and the outside xx


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

She looks amazing. I hope the mental scars have healed as well and she has forgotten whatever awful thing happened to her. She really deserved to be happy now, and will be, thanks to the people who saved her.


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow what a transformation,so good to see though


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

I can't believe she's the same cat! She is gorgeous, I hope she lives out the rest of her days in absolute peace. What an amazing transformation!


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Amazing! Such a lovely story. Thanks so much for sharing and to Diane for taking care of her


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Simply awe inspiring. What a wonderful, wonderful girl! :001_wub:


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

she looks like a different cat. That has made me shed a tear


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

It brings a lump to your throat doesn't it? Just knowing what she has been through but she looks beautiful now and is such a lucky girl to have been given the chance, the love, the care and the devotion which Diane has given her, what an amazing cat and an amazing woman too for helping her and bringing her back from the brink.
Has it affected her in any way...is she nervous or do you think she has forgotten whatever happened? 
Thankyou for the update, she deserves the best life now and she sounds like she has got it.


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, we went up to see Diane and the gang over Christmas, and Kylie was too busy playing with all the other cats to be bothered to meet us. She's a happy, confident little madam. So I don't think she's damaged in any way. She will only be an indoor cat now, so should never be put in a situation where she's scared again. The biggest problem she's going to have now is being first for breakfast, or which lap to sit on :001_unsure:

Ian F.


----------



## LucyLastic88 (Apr 25, 2012)

Just want to say a big thank you for going to the trouble of updating us. I read so many horror stories and its wonderful to feel part of this one with such a great and happy conclusion to this episode of her life.

I raise a glass to everyone involved with her and the little lady herself *cheers*! ..oh, and 'cheers' to many more happy stories to come.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

What a brilliant start to my day - to see Kylie looking SO awesome and beautiful!!!!! Diane is a godess in my books now. Well done to her and her family for all they have done.

Would I be right to assume that her eyes also fully recovered and she hasn't got any ongoing problems with them?

A brave special litt girl is so many ways.

Thank you for keeping updated on her Ian, it is so great to have such a happy ending.


----------



## Midnight13 (Jun 20, 2012)

I read this whole thread yesterday... I started with big fat sad tears and ended with big fat happy tears. That's all there is to say really!

Thank you for saving her!


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

MoggyBaby said:


> What a brilliant start to my day - to see Kylie looking SO awesome and beautiful!!!!! Diane is a godess in my books now. Well done to her and her family for all they have done.
> 
> Would I be right to assume that her eyes also fully recovered and she hasn't got any ongoing problems with them?
> 
> ...


Hi. Yes, all looks good. Her eyes continue to improve everytime we see her, so should make a full recovery. She does have some deep scarring to her head and nose, but even that is improving.

Ian.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful girlie so made up she is doing so well! xxx


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Cyberfyn said:


> Ok peeps, this will be the last update on Kylie. She's pretty much fully recovered from her injuries and has made herself fully at home with Diane and the gang. She might have had a horrible start to her life, but she only has comfort and love to come now. :001_wub:
> 
> Latest pic........
> 
> ...


She doesn't look like the same cat. She's very lucky to be found and cared for. Good luck for the future Kylie its gonna be a 1000 times better for you now. xx


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

I know a lot of the older members will remember Kylie and her horiffic burns. But a lot of the newer members might not have seen her and her amazing recovery.

This is the latest (and probably last) update on Kylie. She's continuing to heal and is very happy as an indoor only cat and is looking almost as good as new! I only wish all abandoned and mistreated cats could end up as she has.

As of a few days ago...


Ian F.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely to see her looking so well :thumbup:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

What a beautiful girl she is,my hasn't she healed well .Hope she has healed as well mentally too,poor girl.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

What an amazing recovery this poor girl has made. Kylie looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Bless her, what a good recovery shes made, all thanks to you saving her, thank goodness your husband found her, not sure if it was disvovered what caused her injuries, but she must have been in terrible pain


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow, what a beautiful little girl she is and so lucky to have found you. She's hardly recognisable, what a totally amazing job you've done, we need more people like you in this world. Well done all!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful girl :001_wub: Kylie is looking lovely bless her   

Thanks for updating us and for the lovely photo


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you so much for the update on this gorgeous girl. How wonderful to see her looking so well. You would never know what she has been through. Delighted to know she has physically recovered, I hope she doesn't carry any mental scars and is able to enjoy her new, safe life to the full.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

What a gorgeous girl. I remember when the thread started. She's come so very far and what a wonderful happy ending she's had.


----------



## aria2013 (Feb 23, 2014)

Omg :-( I'm crying for the poor little one :-(


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

What a gorgeous girl. I remember when the thread started. She's come so very far and what a wonderful happy ending she's had.


----------



## wileys mum (Oct 27, 2013)

OMG that is awfull  who would do that , glad shes better now


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

She looks fantastic! Thank you for posting the recent pictures


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Glad Kylie is much better now. First pic was really bad.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

I remember reading about Kylie back when you started her thread and all the updates since. I've shed so many tears over this girl, it was heartbreaking for us to see about her on here - god knows what you felt like. I often think about her and how very brave and courageous she has been. She's absolutely gorgeous and come so far from those horrendous injuries. Thankyou so much for showing her new photo and letting us all know how fantastic she is doing x


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I still remember the utter shock and heartbreak when we first saw her....Now look at her, What a brave beautiful girl


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

I salute you!! Amazing!! I read this thread at the time and it made me feel physically sick. I couldn't imagine the pain she must have been in. If I had found I honestly think I would have PTS as I would never had imagined she could have healed so wonderfully!! I am soooooooo happy for her, and you must be so proud of yourself for the long road you must have had. Well done to you all x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So lovely to see her fit and well again. Glad she has fully recovered.

Thank you for the update.


----------



## chiquita (Jun 13, 2011)

I hadn't seen this thread before as I've just started to try and keep up with the site, as I know I'm becoming a mad cat lady.

What a sad, but gorgeous story of rescue this is, poor little thing, I can't believe how cruel some people can be, it's so unnecessary. So pleased this little cat has good caring owners now, you're amazing, and I know I would do the same as every caring pet owner on here would too. She's beautiful.:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

first pic made me feel sick

but what an amazing improvement....and amazing owners....

lucky lucky cat 

all the best for the future :]


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

This was one of the most awful posts I had read on here. But my goodness - what an amazing ending. Kylie is absolutely beautiful and what a fantastic outcome for the fabulous people who helped and gave her a second chance in life. Have a long and happy life gorgeous Kylie x


----------



## ehasler (Nov 1, 2010)

I've just read through all 25 pages of this thread with a lump in my throat when really I should have gone to bed, and wow - what an amazing recovery!

It's sickening what happened to poor Kylie, but each page I read showed how lucky she was in being found and then cared for by John and Diane.

She's a beautiful cat, and I hope she has a long and happy life - she certainly deserves it.


----------

